# [portage] masquer les version _rc

## guilc

Salut a tous,

Voila, ça fait quelques temps que ça me trotte : je voudrais masquer seulement les version _rc de mes kernel (vanilla-sources).

Seulement, "=sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.*_rc*" ou diverses variante dans le package.mask ne fonctionne pas.

Vous avec une idée pour masquer juste les versions _rc et pas les autres ? parceque Ctrl+C -> emerge --resume --skipfirst, a la longue, c'est lourd :/

----------

## guilc

on va un peu remonter ça avant que ça tombe définitivement dans les oubliettes  :Laughing: 

D'ailleurs, au passage, ça me dirait bien de le généraliser aux sys-apps/baselayout-*_pre*, je suis sur que je suis pas le seul d'ailleurs, vu comment les baselayouts _pre sont buggués  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

> on va un peu remonter ça avant que ça tombe définitivement dans les oubliettes 
> 
> D'ailleurs, au passage, ça me dirait bien de le généraliser aux sys-apps/baselayout-*_pre*, je suis sur que je suis pas le seul d'ailleurs, vu comment les baselayouts _pre sont buggués 

 

ah ouais la nouvelle est bien buggée? moi je me suis méfié cette fois je l'ai pas pris (pb de dhcp dans la précédente) mais j'ai pas vu encore de rapports de bug, alors elle est peut-être pas si mal.

sinon pour ton problème tu as regardé les restrictions du emerge sync, il y a pê moyen de lui dire de ne pas sync si c'est des versions rc ou pre.

[edit]

je pense qu'il y a moyen vu le manpage de rsync:

 *Quote:*   

>        o      --exclude "*.o" would exclude all filenames matching *.o
> 
>        o      --exclude "/foo" would exclude a file called foo in the top directory
> 
>        o      --exclude "foo/" would exclude any directory called foo
> ...

 

genre des règles :

/**/*_pre*.ebuild

/**/*_rc*.ebuild 

ça devrait le faire non? bon après faut voir comment l'arborescence du rsync serveur est faite mais si c'est comme celle de /usr/portage ça devrait le faire.

j'ai pas essayé, donc je promets rien

----------

## guilc

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> [edit]
> 
> je pense qu'il y a moyen vu le manpage de rsync:
> 
>  *Quote:*          o      --exclude "*.o" would exclude all filenames matching *.o
> ...

 

Hum, ça ça veut dire qu'il faut modifier les options directement dans /usr/bin/emerge (vers les lignes 2400)... Ca marche sans doute, mais............. comment dire....... c'est méga crade  :Laughing:  J'aimerai bien commencer par une méthode plus propre est portage friendly, en gardant ça pour la dernière extrémité  :Wink: 

[Edit] J'oubliais la variable RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM, ça peut le faire en fait, je vais un peu tester ça, mais je préfèrerais une méthode via /etc/portage, tout de meme plus élégante et moins intrusive...

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [Edit] J'oubliais la variable RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM, ça peut le faire en fait, je vais un peu tester ça, mais je préfèrerais une méthode via /etc/portage, tout de meme plus élégante et moins intrusive...

 

c'est ce à quoi je pensais, c'est pas très crade c'est juste une variable du make.conf, donc c'est pas non plus super intrusif, c'est au même niveau que le CCACHE ou le PORT_OVERLAY

----------

## guilc

Bon, effectivement, cette méthode marche, merci de m'y avoir fait penser  :Wink: 

Je laisse quand meme ouvert si jamais quelqu'un trouve LA solution par /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bon, effectivement, cette méthode marche, merci de m'y avoir fait penser 
> 
> Je laisse quand meme ouvert si jamais quelqu'un trouve LA solution par /etc/portage/package.mask

 

my pleasure.

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bon, effectivement, cette méthode marche, merci de m'y avoir fait penser 
> 
> Je laisse quand meme ouvert si jamais quelqu'un trouve LA solution par /etc/portage/package.mask

 

bon pour les baselayout cette solution marche:

```
=sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre*
```

 dans le package.mask

----------

## guilc

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> bon pour les baselayout cette solution marche:
> 
> ```
> =sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre*
> ```
> ...

 

Ouaip, ça je sais, mais faut le refaire a chaque version : pour baselayout-1.12.1_pre*, 1.13.0_pre* etc... C'est poru ça que je cherchait bien pour baselayout-*_pre*  :Wink: 

Sinon, pour le 

```
/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-*_pre*.ebuild

/sys-kernel/*/*_rc*.ebuild
```

dans le RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM, ça a un défaut, c'est que ça foire le Manifest : il liste des fichiers qui n'existent pas (puisque pas synchronisés, normal), donc ça fait planter l'emerge, donc c'est pas une solution top en fait...

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, pour le 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

faut peut-être les prévenir pour ça, parce qu'ils font récement un md5 de tous les fichiers alors que avant ils ne vérifiaient que les fichiers dont tu avais besoin, ils ont pê pas pensé au cas du exclude.

----------

## guilc

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> faut peut-être les prévenir pour ça, parce qu'ils font récement un md5 de tous les fichiers alors que avant ils ne vérifiaient que les fichiers dont tu avais besoin, ils ont pê pas pensé au cas du exclude.

 

C'est a voir, mais c'est pas sur : cette manière d'utiliser exclude est limite, je pense que cette feature est plutot faite pour exclure toute une partie de l'arbre : du style "/games-*"...

----------

